# How to Get Five Star Ratings 90% of the time without having to build Rapport!!!



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

How to get five stars 90% of the time without having to build Rapport!!!

If you have ever been hit with a low rating you will quickly realize that no matter how great you treat people, or how tasty your water is or how delicious your gum is people will still smile and hit you with a low rating. Getting hit with a low rating probably won't make you cry, but it will make you want to make the pax cry. I will reveal to you a technique that stops this B.S. right on it's track without having to do anything at all.

Before I reveal this technique there are some pre-requisites to make this work.
1. Don't be an ass
2. Watch your attitude
3. Greet them with a smile and make sure your eyes smile, too
4. Make sure YOU apply this technique at the end of the trip. Not them.
5. Most importantly...Don't be eager when applying this technique.

On with the technique: So you already know that you should be handing out your personalized promo code to new riders, but you should also offer the promo code to clients who are not new users. The reason I say this is because we will be pandering on peoples greediness. Everybody wants a $20 or $30 credit because, let's be honest, we are ALL cheap, if not, most of us. If they are new users they will have a 5 star rating. Some who are not first time riders may still have a 5 star rating, but not all. For those who are not, tell them you will give them a "Special Promo Code" that will give them ANOTHER $20 or $30 credit, but YOU will input that on their phone at the end of the trip. Make sure to tell them that it works 60% of the time.

Once you arrive to the drop off location it is crucial that they hand you the phone, whether it be in your car or outside, before you end the trip. Once they hand you their phone, end the trip, give yourself a 5 star rating, jot in your promo code and then tell them that, unfortunately, they fall in the 40% where the "Special Promo Code" does not work. Make sure you do not smile or give off a vibe where you "tricked" them. You have to come off as genuine as possible because nobody can get mad if you want to "hook them up". After they leave, you can rate them accordingly.

Why do I say it works 90% of the time? Because some people are genuinely in a rush/busy and they have to get going and could care less about an extra $20 or $30. Some people are also honest and will say they already applied one and that it is not necessary. It is these kind of people who deserve a five star rating.

I remember when my five star rating turned into a 3.9 rating, overtime, because of drunk fools or self entitled pricks/prickettes. Sometimes you will get hit with a bad rating when you end a Surge Priced trip and they find out how much the ride really cost them. The technique came to me out of desperation and because I did not want to get deactivated. I now have a 4.9 rating because of this technique and because I only pick up people with a 4.8 rating or higher, but this technique works even on clients who have a less than acceptable rating because of...HUMAN GREED.

Enjoy!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Be careful. What happens when you come across someone who knows the Uber app well enough and/or always makes it a point to rate their driver after every ride. They are going to notice that you gave yourself a 5-star rating and someone will catch on that you asked for their phone under the false pretense of giving them some "special code" that coincidentally didn't work. I have a feeling it would only take a single passenger writing in to Uber with full details of the scam you are running for Uber to deactivate you without so much as a second thought.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

This talk of human greed and being self entitled really highlights your own problems. Scamming a passenger is never the right way to earn 5 stars.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I enjoy busting drivers who pull this kind of crap. If even one passenger writes in about this, you'll be deactivated until they talk to you about it, at minimum. Enough reports and you're done. Also, riders can ask us to adjust the rating they gave a driver at any time, I always offer to do so when handling this kind of situation.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Bullshit, dishonest, corrupt and as evil as Uber is. Clearly you are a lost cause. Try to rise on true and genuine merits. I won't trust a person thinking like this and his brain tempted to cheat on such petty things with my sins.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Bullshit, dishonest, corrupt and as evil as Uber is. Clearly you are a lost cause. Try to rise on true and genuine merits. I won't trust a person thinking like this and his brain tempted to cheat on such petty things with my sins.


Unfortunately UBER has profited so much on the back of lies, unpaid gaurentees, unpaid deposits (I'm still waiting after 4 weeks - $300), breaking transport laws, it's a wonder that more drivers aren't taking their frustrations out in this manner.

UBER has designed this cesspool of deceit, they are the Crown Prince of corporate greed.

They've made their bed, now they get to lay in it.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I seriously don't even think about my ratings when I'm driving. I treat people exactly like I would want to be treated and let the gauntlet fall where it will. After around a thousand rides, I'm at 4.9 with Uber. OP is thinking way too much about his rating.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Unfortunately UBER has profited so much on the back of lies, unpaid gaurentees, unpaid deposits (I'm still waiting after 4 weeks - $300), breaking transport laws, it's a wonder that more drivers aren't taking their frustrations out in this manner.
> 
> UBER has designed this cesspool of deceit, they are the Crown Prince of corporate greed.
> 
> They've made their bed, now they get to lay in it.


Eventually, they will only be able to attract drivers who think nothing of this.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Eventually, they will only be able to attract drivers who think nothing of this.


I see a situation that will occur because UBER has conditioned riders to get into ANY old private car. No outside markings, or plate/medallion, to tell a rider they have the right car. They may be too busy or on a call to check the driver details.

An UBER passenger is pretty easy to spot in the side of the road. Some sharks will snipe them and then trot out some line for direct payment, that will give the rider some concern if they don't comply.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I see a situation that will occur because UBER has conditioned riders to get into ANY old private car. No outside markings, or plate/medallion, to tell a rider they have the right car. They may be too busy or on a call to check the driver details.
> 
> An UBER passenger is pretty easy to spot in the side of the road. Some sharks will snipe them and then trot out some line for direct payment, that will give the rider some concern if they don't comply.


That's already happened a few times according to some reports :-(


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I enjoy busting drivers who pull this kind of crap. If even one passenger writes in about this, you'll be deactivated until they talk to you about it, at minimum. Enough reports and you're done. Also, riders can ask us to adjust the rating they gave a driver at any time, I always offer to do so when handling this kind of situation.


There is probably a valid "wire fraud" charge if one wanted to push.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Just remember. All it takes is an accusation from a Pax and Uber will believe them over you (the customer is always right AKA the Independent Dummy is always wrong). It's been repeating time and time again on this message board by people who have experienced this


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I give too many Uber employees trips. And given I don't find out they are Uber employees until later on in the trip when the conversation somehow brings it up, I suspect I've given Uber employee trips without even knowing it. I can only imagine what would happen to you when you try this on an Uber employee.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

Somehow, most of you, are still under the impression that Uber actually cares about you. This technique is not for the faint of heart. I went from 3.8 to 4.9 and not one person actually cared. Still driving. They are just ratings not kidnapping or rape...You guys are hilarious ...Nice scare tactics, btw


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

Let me remind everybody here that we are all under "shaky" ethical grounds. We lie to our insurance company, unless you are UberX with TCP license and commercial insurance, we have put people on Go Fund me accounts and we have made it difficult for Taxis who go through hell to actually drive people around. When you attack my character by calling me evil and all this sort of nonsense, you should really be looking and reflecting within yourself, because you, too, have jumped on the boat of illegal activities.

Another thing, the third person to respond to my post outed themselves by saying, "Enough reports and you're done. Also, riders can ask us to adjust the rating they gave a driver at any time, I always offer to do so when handling this kind of situation." This is also unethical because the same can not be done for drivers, but only for clients. This lets me know that this person works for Uber and could care less about the driver since he is so willing to "change" the riders rating toward their driver. It is very sketchy and I for one do not believe this person, but if it is true, their proclamation of an honest rating system is out the window for such a dishonest practice.

Also, if someone who works for Uber is riding in an Uber, it is very likely that they will decline the use of a drivers promo code. They know what is going on and it is very likely they are getting a free ride, anyways. They will most likely decline the offer because they know it will not work, whether you say you have a promo code for them or a "special" promo code. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Let me remind everybody here that we are all under "shaky" ethical grounds. We lie to our insurance company, unless you are UberX with TCP license and commercial insurance, we have put people on Go Fund me accounts and we have made it difficult for Taxis who go through hell to actually drive people around. When you attack my character by calling me evil and all this sort of nonsense, you should really be looking and reflecting within yourself, because you, too, have jumped on the boat of illegal activities.
> 
> Another thing, the third person to respond to my post outed themselves by saying, "Enough reports and you're done. Also, riders can ask us to adjust the rating they gave a driver at any time, I always offer to do so when handling this kind of situation." This is also unethical because the same can not be done for drivers, but only for clients. This lets me know that this person works for Uber and could care less about the driver since he is so willing to "change" the riders rating toward their driver. It is very sketchy and I for one do not believe this person, but if it is true, their proclamation of an honest rating system is out the window for such a dishonest practice.
> 
> ...


Just to clear things up, @thehappytypist did no such thing. She does work for Uber, has never kept that a secret, has been active on this site for some time now and has been very helpful in explaining things from her perspective of the Uber/partner relationship. As my dad would say, she's "good people".

Also, if you need to change the rating that you gave to a passenger, all you have to do is email your local support with the trip id and request they change the rating. So, I'm pretty sure that if you emailed support because you realized hours later that a passenger damaged your car (for example) and you had originally rated that passenger 5 stars, the support representative may very well extend the same courtesy of letting you know that they could update the rating you gave that passenger. I'm not sure how this is dishonest.

To be clear, I'm no cheerleader for Uber, and I'm not even stating any opinion on your technique. I will say that you should be careful, is all, but you sound like you know what you're doing so you don't need me to tell you.

Uber on!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> I now have a 4.9 rating because of this technique *and because I only pick up people with a 4.8 rating* or higher, but this technique works even on clients who have a less than acceptable rating because of...HUMAN GREED.
> 
> Enjoy!


I'd say your approach is semi-legit and works in some circumstances. I say semi because you claim only picking up 4.8 or higher rated pax. A greedy driver (one who is paid adequately for voracious pursuit) will pick up nearly anyone at anytime without regard to much else than their own greed.

A more polite term is 'self interest.' It's greed? Yeah, somewhat. More like survival instinct. Everybody has it if they search for it.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

In my city, I have asked to change ratings before and their response was, "Sorry, but we have no control over that.". Not only that, but when a pax snuck in a beer in my car and purposefully spilled it in my car, but took the can...yeah, I did not receive anything to compensate me for my troubles, even after emailing a picture of the spillage, which had soaked into the floor of my dark "carpeted" car, if that is even a word, they told me they did not see anything. Maybe I should have grabbed them by the hair and shoved their nose in it so that they could smell it, but they ended up overlooking my dilemma.

"Good People"? That is, or should be, reserved for people whom you have met and spent an adequate time with. In order to be "Good People" it involves trust, which only happens overtime after learning that person's character and where they stand. This is the internet and it is damn near impossible to make a proper call on whether anyone is good people or not. Good people do not allow others to partake in illegal activities. If I was told by my city's Uber CSR that I will be partaking in illegal activities and that shit could get "real" I would have most likely said, "nevermind", but they didn't. They knew what they were doing because they know once you have someone committed to doing something, with money being the incentive, they will be consistent with that behavior, as long as they have a car that is up to date. It wasn't until two months in that I found out that the shit I was doing was illegal.

Uber CSR's are enablers and this "Good Person" you speak of is seeking redemption here in this forum. I am willing to bet if thehappytypist found a crack rock she would give it to a crack head, but only if they had a crack pipe. You know why? Because she is "Good People". Don't worry...I am in that same "Good People" boat. Thanks to Uber!

BTW, people....if you want to re-frame words to fit your perfect world in order to remove any Cognitive Dissonance, then by all means, you may do so, but don't try and fool me by saying things like, "It's not Greed, it's self interest because we all have to survive". I know you know that what you and I are doing is COMPLETELY UNETHICAL. Uber has done a great job at brainwashing us and our passengers and they are really hammering it home by doing the same to government officials. I believed the hype, too, but my eyes are wide open. I know what I am doing is unethical, but I seem to be the only one who is COMPLETELY OKAY WITH IT. Lie to yourselves all you want.

I have a family business of three food trucks. We have encountered people who tried to sell their food from a food truck illegally and guess what my survival instincts had me do? My survival instincts, as well as my family instincts, told us to call Health Department on their illegitimate asses, had them shut down, ticketed and fined a huge lump sum of money. We have worked hard for 20 years to build this damn business from the bottom up and to have these little pieces of crap try and circumvent all the trouble we go through...I don't think so...I feel deeply for those taxi cab drivers, but not enough for me to stop ripping people off on 4, 7 or 9X surge prices. Maybe we all deserve the shit we are receiving with the price cuts...or maybe not...It is not for me to say.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> BTW, people....if you want to re-frame words to fit your perfect world in order to remove any Cognitive Dissonance, then by all means, you may do so, but don't try and fool me by saying things like, "It's not Greed, it's self interest because we all have to survive". I know you know that what you and I are doing is COMPLETELY UNETHICAL. Uber has done a great job at brainwashing us and our passengers and they are really hammering it home by doing the same to government officials. I believed the hype, too, but my eyes are wide open. I know what I am doing is unethical, but I seem to be the only one who is COMPLETELY OKAY WITH IT. Lie to yourselves all you want.


In is entirely in my own self interests and GREED to NOT DRIVE UberX for numerous reasons as you have only briefly touched on. But primarily over only 1 issue.

*PAY.*

And if you are 'unethically' and 'illegally' riding bareback on insurance, knowing better, you too are...well, I'll be polite and only say, playing Russian Roulette with your life.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesus Christ... another one for the shitcan.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> Jesus Christ... another one for the shitcan.


There just ain't a whole helluva lot to talk about in this biz. If you want to make money driving UberX get the hell on the road and quit wasting your time reading about the shit for pay and the insurance risks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

nunyabusiness said:


> Once you arrive to the drop off location it is crucial that they hand you the phone


If you think that most people are going to hand their phone over to a deceptive, lying, cheating a**hole like you, you're in for a surprise.
Post again when you're no longer a "new member" (and likely a new driver)...
if you make it long enough before being kicked off Uber for violations and misconduct.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you @NightRider, it has been a particularly long day and your post gave me the warm fuzzies. Perhaps my signature text needs to be larger? 



nunyabusiness said:


> In my city, I have asked to change ratings before and their response was, "Sorry, but we have no control over that.". Not only that, but when a pax snuck in a beer in my car and purposefully spilled it in my car, but took the can...yeah, I did not receive anything to compensate me for my troubles, even after emailing a picture of the spillage, which had soaked into the floor of my dark "carpeted" car, if that is even a word, they told me they did not see anything. Maybe I should have grabbed them by the hair and shoved their nose in it so that they could smell it, but they ended up overlooking my dilemma.
> 
> "Good People"? That is, or should be, reserved for people whom you have met and spent an adequate time with. In order to be "Good People" it involves trust, which only happens overtime after learning that person's character and where they stand. This is the internet and it is damn near impossible to make a proper call on whether anyone is good people or not. Good people do not allow others to partake in illegal activities. If I was told by my city's Uber CSR that I will be partaking in illegal activities and that shit could get "real" I would have most likely said, "nevermind", but they didn't. They knew what they were doing because they know once you have someone committed to doing something, with money being the incentive, they will be consistent with that behavior, as long as they have a car that is up to date. It wasn't until two months in that I found out that the shit I was doing was illegal.
> 
> Uber CSR's are enablers and this "Good Person" you speak of is seeking redemption here in this forum. I am willing to bet if thehappytypist found a crack rock she would give it to a crack head, but only if they had a crack pipe. You know why? Because she is "Good People". Don't worry...I am in that same "Good People" boat. Thanks to Uber!


What I'm about to say is going to be cold but I'm sure an edgy person like yourself can handle it. Do you really think that I, or any other CSR, honestly cares THAT much? We're not here to be crusaders, we're trying to make a living. I enjoy this job and I try to provide the best service I can, within the policies and myriad limitations that are set by management. We don't get any benefit from drivers getting screwed over - our future is pretty closely tied to you guys. In the big picture, we know that with no drivers, there's no Uber. With no Uber, we have no job.

As for the rating - if it's a rating that you have given to a passenger, it's your prerogative to change it. If the passenger wasn't given the choice to leave a rating for the driver, I sure as hell will ask if they'd like me to make sure the rating given is the one they WANT to give. You're not a rebel, you're just an entitled dick.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Thank you @NightRider* With no Uber, we have no job.*


I'd think you'd see the handwriting on the wall by reading here from the drivers end and got out by now.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Thank you @NightRider, it has been a particularly long day and your post gave me the warm fuzzies. Perhaps my signature text needs to be larger?


Validation seeker.



thehappytypist said:


> Thank you @NightRiderWhat I'm about to say is going to be cold but I'm sure an edgy person like yourself can handle it. Do you really think that I, or any other CSR, honestly cares THAT much?


Sounds like you were properly trained by Uber. I know you don't care at all.



thehappytypist said:


> Thank you @NightRider. We don't get any benefit from drivers getting screwed over - our future is pretty closely tied to you guys. In the big picture, we know that with no drivers, there's no Uber. With no Uber, we have no job.


You CSR's can replace any one of us with some guy who barely speaks English. Not only are you a validation seeker, but you are a great liar. I bet you know how to lie even when looking at someone in the eyes with some sense of authenticity. Bravo!



thehappytypist said:


> Thank you @NightRiderAs for the rating - if it's a rating that you have given to a passenger, it's your prerogative to change it. If the passenger wasn't given the choice to leave a rating for the driver, I sure as hell will ask if they'd like me to make sure the rating given is the one they WANT to give. You're not a rebel, you're just an entitled dick.


I am just glad you thought about my entitled dick long and hard enough to reply. Maybe you want some of this entitled dick inside your entitled...hey, I am a gentleman. Sorta.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'd think you'd see the handwriting on the wall by reading here from the drivers end and got out by now.


I can't go anywhere until I have something else lined up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> In the big picture, we know that with no drivers, there's no Uber. With no Uber, we have no job.


That's not really true... Kalanick has already announced (very publicly) that as soon as self-driving cars are available he plans to write the first order for them.

I appreciate the sentiment (and that you have to listen to a lot of griping - ugh, can't be easy.)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I can't go anywhere until I have something else lined up.


So in the meantime make 5 bucks an hour and destroy your car?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I can't go anywhere until I have something else lined up.


Our regional OP manager just changed. I gotta wonder if some of the higher ups just can't bear to treat people like uber likes them too.

To uber, "partners" are a only commodity, not partners, not employees, not the driving source of their business. ha. pun.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> So in the meantime make 5 bucks an hour and destroy your car?


Oh no, I'm not a driver. I'm a remote CSR so the only thing that gets torn up is my internet connection.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Oh no, I'm not a driver. I'm a remote CSR so the only thing that gets torn up is my internet connection.


Smart man. Even the CSR for Uber is smart enough not to drive for the company he represent. lol Uber X drivers take note


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Smart man. Even the CSR for Uber is smart enough not to drive for the company he represent. lol Uber X drivers take note


Management are total cheerleaders for how awesome driving is and how rich it will make you, they tell us about it all the time. Thanks to you guys, I know how it really is. And I tell other CSRs when I can.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I enjoy busting drivers who pull this kind of crap. If even one passenger writes in about this, you'll be deactivated until they talk to you about it, at minimum. Enough reports and you're done. Also, riders can ask us to adjust the rating they gave a driver at any time, I always offer to do so when handling this kind of situation.


You "enjoy"? You can change a rating for a passenger? Hmm. How do feel about passengers who give low ratings which are almost NEVER justified? Do you "enjoy" not changing the rating? Do you "enjoy" watching drivers being bamboozled by Uber??? Why are you here?


----------



## SnitchesGetStitches (Mar 9, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I enjoy busting drivers who pull this kind of crap. If even one passenger writes in about this, you'll be deactivated until they talk to you about it, at minimum. Enough reports and you're done. Also, riders can ask us to adjust the rating they gave a driver at any time, I always offer to do so when handling this kind of situation.


Hi, What's your name? I would like to file a complaint with you, I am an uber rider.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

SnitchesGetStitches said:


> Hi, What's your name? I would like to file a complaint with you, I am an uber rider.


Then use the super efficient app  Just like your driver does....quit complaining and be grateful that thousands of schmuck have been sucked into to driving your whiny ass in the first place. You had your chance to complain when you took the ride...


----------



## SnitchesGetStitches (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you a ***** emily? I thought ******* liked dicks, ohhh n/m 1 get it ;;



thehappytypist said:


> Thank you @NightRider, it has been a particularly long day and your post gave me the warm fuzzies. Perhaps my signature text needs to be larger?
> 
> What I'm about to say is going to be cold but I'm sure an edgy person like yourself can handle it. Do you really think that I, or any other CSR, honestly cares THAT much? We're not here to be crusaders, we're trying to make a living. I enjoy this job and I try to provide the best service I can, within the policies and myriad limitations that are set by management. We don't get any benefit from drivers getting screwed over - our future is pretty closely tied to you guys. In the big picture, we know that with no drivers, there's no Uber. With no Uber, we have no job.
> 
> As for the rating - if it's a rating that you have given to a passenger, it's your prerogative to change it. If the passenger wasn't given the choice to leave a rating for the driver, I sure as hell will ask if they'd like me to make sure the rating given is the one they WANT to give. You're not a rebel, you're just an entitled dick.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

SnitchesGetStitches said:


> Are you a ***** emily? I thought ******* liked dicks, ohhh n/m 1 get it ;;


?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> You "enjoy"? You can change a rating for a passenger? Hmm. How do feel about passengers who give low ratings which are almost NEVER justified? Do you "enjoy" not changing the rating? Do you "enjoy" watching drivers being bamboozled by Uber??? Why are you here?


Yes, we can change a rating a passenger has given a driver. The person who received the rating can't get it changed, we aren't allowed to do it.

Well, they're assholes. Just like drivers who take the rating process completely out of the rider's hands to give themselves five stars.

I'm here because I can say things I would get fired for if I said them in official work emails.

@SnitchesGetStitches I only know one Emily on the NYC team and she's in-house management, not a remote CSR.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> How to get five stars 90% of the time without having to build Rapport!!!
> 
> If you have ever been hit with a low rating you will quickly realize that no matter how great you treat people, or how tasty your water is or how delicious your gum is people will still smile and hit you with a low rating. Getting hit with a low rating probably won't make you cry, but it will make you want to make the pax cry. I will reveal to you a technique that stops this B.S. right on it's track without having to do anything at all.
> 
> ...


A much simpler technique is to use the reciprocity approach which is even stronger than the drive toward greed. Here's how it works. At the end of the ride, say something flattering like, "Thanks for calling Uber. I've enjoyed having you with me tonight. I'm rating you five stars." Then make sure they see you rate them five stars. Sure, it's a total pimp job, but we're pimping out our cars and ourselves to strangers anyway, so why not incorporate a little acting, too? I am currently on my ninth week of ONLY 5 star ratings from my paxs. My driver rating is 4.98. (Now, don't get me started about how statistically flawed and wholly insignificant the driver rating value is.)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Somehow, most of you, are still under the impression that Uber actually cares about you. This technique is not for the faint of heart. I went from 3.8 to 4.9 and not one person actually cared. Still driving. They are just ratings not kidnapping or rape...You guys are hilarious ...Nice scare tactics, btw


You have a strong survival instinct and you're not letting Uber control you. I respect that.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/updated-for-the-faint-of-heart-get-5-stars-90-of-the-time.11784/


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I see many people calling you unethical and complaining as usual. The way I see it if your rating drops into the deactivation zone, you do what you gotta do. I don't see myself using this method right away but if and when the need comes, I'll be sure to try it out. 

The key to anything like this and not get caught, is to not abuse it. Once your rating is above the threshold that you need, stop doing it until the need arises again.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I see many people calling you unethical and complaining as usual. The way I see it if your rating drops into the deactivation zone, you do what you gotta do. I don't see myself using this method right away but if and when the need comes, I'll be sure to try it out.
> 
> The key to anything like this and not get caught, is to not abuse it. Once your rating is above the threshold that you need, stop doing it until the need arises again.


That's an excellent point. Also, the driver rating system is so horribly flawed from a statistical point of view that the numbers are useless. That being the case, one can logically argue that it makes no difference whatsoever how a person raises his rating number, shy of injuring or threatening a pax.

When you get down to brass tacks, what's unethical is Uber continuing to use a driver rating system that is known to be deeply flawed and generates values that are statistically insignificant.

Remember, in Statistics, you cannot EVER use interval data to create an ordinal scale.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Remember, in Statistics, you cannot EVER use interval data to create an ordinal scale.


This is just one of many things screwed up at Uber.

It amazes me that people assume two guys who just wanted to push a button and have a car show up are 4.5 years later the experts who know better than anyone in the world how to transform transportation for the better. All they stumbled upon is that using a smartphones GPS and data connection to make a request for a taxi is better than making a telephone call and explaining where you are. That's really no different than discovering that email is better than US mail. Uber has a TON of things that need fixed in their system, but they've isolated themselves from both the drivers and riders so those things are never going to get fixed. Which means eventually another company comes in doing things right, and steals their market away from them. Unfortunately that's just not going to happen overnight, but history has proven eventually it always does.

And for those that are going to respond how it's more than just pushing a button... the cars are nicer, blah, blah, blah.... that's all temporary. Uber cars are nicer than cabs because Uber cars haven't been used to make 10,000+ trips. Ever been in a brand new taxi? They're actually pretty nice. It's riders that destroy cabs. Especially rider after rider after rider. Eventually you compare a car that's been used to Uber full time with for five years, and compare it to a five year old taxi, they will be equally as shitty and smell just as bad. There's is nothing in Uber's technology that makes Uber cars cleaner. They're cleaner for one reason: very few trips compared to cabs. If anything, Travis driving rates as low as he can will make it harder for Uber drivers to keep their Ubers as clean as cabs. Which, again, just opens the door for another company to come in and do things right and steal Uber's market share away.

Anyone who invests in Uber is an idiot, unless they have a plan to remove Travis. Uber was just thing he and his friends setup to do on the side. He said he had ZERO interest in being in the taxi business, but liked the hailing app they created. It wasn't until he saw billions of dollars of revenue that he became interested in transportation engineering. Prior to that, he couldn't have cared less about it, even after having created the Uber app.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Somehow, most of you, are still under the impression that Uber actually cares about you. This technique is not for the faint of heart. I went from 3.8 to 4.9 and not one person actually cared. Still driving. They are just ratings not kidnapping or rape...You guys are hilarious ...Nice scare tactics, btw


It's not so much that you adjusted the ratings, more that you're doing it by lying about a code and hijacking their phone. There are other ways of doing it that are less sketchy. You could just make sure your phone is in their sights as you rate them 5*, and let them know you appreciate their business. I bet that would work. Most people want to reciprocate. This way, you didn't ask for good ratings. Also, at this point, you're up to 4.9. The more ratings you have, the less your rating can drop from one single passenger.

Additionally, if you're getting lots of low ratings, try to solve the actual problem, if it matters that much to you. Is your car dirty? Does it smell funny? Do you drive carefully?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Be careful. What happens when you come across someone who knows the Uber app well enough and/or always makes it a point to rate their driver after every ride. They are going to notice that you gave yourself a 5-star rating and someone will catch on that you asked for their phone under the false pretense of giving them some "special code" that coincidentally didn't work. I have a feeling it would only take a single passenger writing in to Uber with full details of the scam you are running for Uber to deactivate you without so much as a second thought.


He'll get away with it for a while, but what goes around comes around , it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> It's not so much that you adjusted the ratings, more that you're doing it by lying about a code and hijacking their phone. There are other ways of doing it that are less sketchy. You could just make sure your phone is in their sights as you rate them 5*, and let them know you appreciate their business. I bet that would work. Most people want to reciprocate. This way, you didn't ask for good ratings. Also, at this point, you're up to 4.9. The more ratings you have, the less your rating can drop from one single passenger.
> 
> Additionally, if you're getting lots of low ratings, try to solve the actual problem, if it matters that much to you. Is your car dirty? Does it smell funny? Do you drive carefully?


When people leave my car, I tell them, "I'm giving you five stars", they almost always say, "you, too, bro" or something like that.

There's always a higher road to take you to the same place, if you look.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> How to get five stars 90% of the time without having to build Rapport!!!
> 
> If you have ever been hit with a low rating you will quickly realize that no matter how great you treat people, or how tasty your water is or how delicious your gum is people will still smile and hit you with a low rating. Getting hit with a low rating probably won't make you cry, but it will make you want to make the pax cry. I will reveal to you a technique that stops this B.S. right on it's track without having to do anything at all.
> 
> ...


Prickettes...I'm going to put that term in my pocket for future use somewhere..lol


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

NightRider said:


> Be careful. What happens when you come across someone who knows the Uber app well enough and/or always makes it a point to rate their driver after every ride. They are going to notice that you gave yourself a 5-star rating and someone will catch on that you asked for their phone under the false pretense of giving them some "special code" that coincidentally didn't work. I have a feeling it would only take a single passenger writing in to Uber with full details of the scam you are running for Uber to deactivate you without so much as a second thought.


another deactivated driver


----------

